# COIL PACK Register....



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

STOP:--
please check out reply 121 on this page: -
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... ;start=120


Chaps (& Chapesses)

I know there is debate over how this is approached, but I have been emailed today by Watchdog.

They have asked about my coil pack issue and any others.

If you are interested in getting involved with this issue, could you please email me, the following details typed into the text so I can copy/paste ! Â  Lazy fingers you see.

Your Name
Forum ID
Email Address
Make/exact model of car i.e. 180/225/S3 whatever 
Model year.
When your coil pack failed - date(s, if more than one), mileage
How long your car was off the road
Is it fixed or still off the road.
Any comments you'd like to pass on...(I will edit them if they are not "professional") Â 
In the interests of fairness, if you had good service from Audi Assist please mention it in your comments.

p.s. just changed it above just the model year will do! iI'll cut your reg out Mayur!

[email protected] (should work)


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Wak,
You have IM.


----------



## nm_225 (May 6, 2002)

I've mailed.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Wak. I just sent you an e-mail & instant message. My TEXT purple TT is awaiting a coil pack. I'm astonished by all the references in the forum to this.


----------



## billzz (Jun 19, 2002)

You have my info!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sorry Chaps, 
I've been out all day so havent been ignoring you.

I'm collating a list but it wont be published online as some have expressed a wish to remain private.

I will post up a count and all emails / IM's recieved will be went to My Watchdog contact.

I suspect she wont we reading the mails until Monday though! so I'll update you all as son as I have soem feedback.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

sent mine...

even got Audi assistance to confirm dates. Â ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Just sent the first list off!
Including myself that 10 owners.
90% had failures in Dec/Jan 

keep them coming in though if I get some more by tomorrow night I'll send an updated list.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Wak, you have mail


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Wak, I have just e-mailed you with my details.

Regards

ALI


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

When you send your details to watchdog it might be a good idea to do this as individuals as opposed to members of the tt owners club or tt forum. I only say this because it might have a negative effect on support we my try to get from Audi in the future.

I think it is great however that you folks are doing something about the pathetic coil pack situation. I really hope no one thinks that I am being negative about what you are doing...

phoTToniq


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> When you send your details to watchdog it might be a good idea to do this as individuals as opposed to members of the tt owners club or tt forum. Â I only say this because it might have a negative effect on support we my try to get from Audi in the future.
> 
> I think it is great however that you folks are doing something about the pathetic coil pack situation. Â I really hope no one thinks that I am being negative about what you are doing...
> 
> phoTToniq


I'm relying on Watchdog to do some legwork here, I expect them to approach the individuals directly, I hope thats how it will be approached.

They will know that i have asked for info from the forum, but I havent suggested that I represent the forum or TTOC.

If anyone is not happy about this method of approach this, then I'm all ears.

I dont know if anyone has approached watchdog but I mailed them in November. I presume they have now heard about the problem and are now choosing to contact those that have mentioned it! Â :-/

15 registered and sent!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Am I too late?

Only I didn't have access to the forum over the weekend and therefore could not send anything...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've sent them anyway...l


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

.................and me.............


----------



## Triple (Dec 30, 2002)

Details Sent


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Thanks chaps,

21 so far!


If anyone gets a contact , could they let me know, just want to see if anything is being followed through!

Anyone got any information on since when coil packs have been failing.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

DOH! sometimes I am a bit slow, but thanks to whoever made this thread a sticky! :


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Wak,

You have more IM...


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Mine broke down 1st Jan (on the way to mother in laws - so every cloud...) I was told by Gatwick Audi that the delivery was due on 17th Jan. One arrived (for someone else's TT) but then three more were due today (Tuesday). But no call yet. I guess I', way down the list. Full details sent to WAk for his "case"


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

Wak you have mail


----------



## NIB (May 8, 2002)

Wak

Add me too pls.

Ta.


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Saw a mate tonignt playing squash and he said his wifes car broke down, one minute it was fine, the next it was sounding very rough. I said "wasn't a coil pack by any chance?" Yes was his reply! Looks like Ford may be having the same problem.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

We are up to 27, a few more S3's have joined the list.

42 Coil packs in total!

Pette is winning 5 coil packs with one owner is just not on!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

Don't forget that its not just the Audi's. This is across the VAG group.
At work we have 3 Octavia RS's and 1 Audi A3 1.8T.
From the 3 Skoda's :-
1. 2 coils gone.
2. 3 coils gone
3. 1 coil gone and still waiting after 2 weeks.
The Audi A3 :-
1. 1 coil gone and still waiting also after a couple of weeks.
Reading the Seat forum, they too are having horendous problems with the Cupra's and coil packs.


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

WAK,

Can you change my entry to add another failure 

I had my 3rd go this morning. (in 18 months)   

Lister's Audi in Worcester were great, I was only a mile or so away from them when it went, so I called them whist I drove in. By the time I got there they had stripped a coil pack from a stock car, and I was on my way again in a jiffy. :-*

Great Service.


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Tell you what's even better about Lister's service, the Sales chappy there is a guy called Richard Millinchip, and it's his day off today. Anyway, he had to pop into the dealership for something, and whislt he was there the service block told him about my coil pack. Richard took the time, on his day off, to call me and appologise for making me late for an appointment this morning.

Hardly his fault, but exceptionally good service if you ask me. [smiley=cheers.gif] 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Couple of points:

1. I have heard of A4 2.0 litre engines suffering a similar fate.

2. What is the oldest TT to have suffered a coil pack failure? There seem to be very few, if any '99 or '00 model years affected. If so why can't they just go back to that spec. as an interim measure, or is it a batch quality problem?

I'm all ears 'cause I have a late 2000 225TTC and don't want the same problem!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Yours and mine ChasTT,

My 2nd one failed at lunch time today  .ADT came and fixed it quick but its the old H part!

Older TT's had a different type of Coil Pack a stronger design IMO! 
Similar to this: - http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/warranty/4co ... ackold.htm

Why are we not going back to them? I dont know! :-/


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Wak - my TT (Nov 00 build) has the same coil types that you have (i.e. not bolted down). Don't know what the rev is though.
Do you know the oldest TT that has coil failure??


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

> Do you know the oldest TT that has coil failure??


My first coil went over Christmas 2001. The car's July 2001, and Listers told me it was the first time they had come accross this fault.

Don't know if that makes mine the oldest car to suffer?? Anybody?? [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

mine may have gone to. just wainting for RAC to take me to Audi garage.


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

who pays for these repairs?

If it's a known fault verging on a recall, surely Audi should pay even if its out of warranty?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak - my TT (Nov 00 build) has the same coil types that you have (i.e. not bolted down). Don't know what the rev is though.
> Do you know the oldest TT that has coil failure??


Oldest I have logged is 2001. Must be all that polish holding yours together Kev!

Natt, send me the details....I'm getting a few misfires today and Its making me worry about every manouver I make every time I accelerate, pull into a roundabout I'm expecting the power to go! :-/  Bloody paranoia.

The Watchdog contact is "out in the field" and will be back on Monday so I'll chase her then.


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

Ok it's an early 2002 Model 225 TTC.

Born in September/October 2001 registered. Coil packs went today @14,700 miles.

Exec Audi said today there are no replacements in the UK.

Mines an import with only 1 years Audi Manufacturer warranty (missed out on 2 years, but only just) so I'm not in Audi Assist.

GET THIS. As it's out of warranty, Exec audi checked up and agreed to pay 70% of parts and labour.
My warranty company will only pay Â£25 an hour. Audi's rate is Â£78. After discount my own warranty will just cover it. This time.....

I'm seriously considering trading in for a new UK model for the piece of mind.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Ok it's an early 2002 Model 225 TTC.
> 
> Born in September/October 2001 registered. Coil packs went today @14,700 miles.
> 
> ...


I think keep your receipt, if we can get some publicity then you may be able to get a refund.

Plus I had Coil 4 changed yesterday.....the hardest one to get to....even with diagnostics and unscrewing bolts...its only a 1/2 hour job so it shouldnt cost too much in labour and a pack is around Â£50.

Its still a pain but lets see if WD see some merit to this issue. I'll add you to the list and send it on. :-/


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

If I get a chance I'll see what rev coilpack is on my Nov 00 build 225TTC.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> If I get a chance I'll see what rev coilpack is on my Nov 00 build 225TTC.


Cool, you must have an early one if its not on the bolt down packs.

A colleague with a 2000 model has the bolty packs and has not had a problem. :-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Page update: -
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/warranty/5co ... lpackb.htm

with a letter at the bottom I am sending to Audi tomorrow!

32 owners so far! :-/


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

As an owner of an imported 2001 225C I thought Audi might consider me ineligible for serious help. I phoned Customer Services today and explained my car is still awaiting it's (cyl 1) coil pack since Jan 2nd, and the latest estimate of parts was 7th Feb! Amazingly, not only will they sort me hire car, but also reimburse me for the first week I hired one. (Subsequent weeks I've begged, stolen & borrowed one. Well, not stolen, obviously). 
I just read Wak's letter to customer services, and wanted to reiterate his sentiments. Whilst I'm on, thanks to Wak & others for spearheading the campaign to get the problem resolved by Audi recalling all affected cars and a better part being fitted. When I get my car back, I'm going to be nervous every time I turn the key - this cannot be acceptable.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

<Rant mode engaged>

F**k!!!!!! My second coil pack went this morning on the way to work. This is exactly two months after the first one went. I was slightly calmer about it this time as I knew it was just a matter of time but was still very annoyed. The car was recovered to the dealer who stated they did not have a loan car, however, luckily, my AA Relay Plus cover allows me to have a hire car for 48 hours. Will try and get Audi UK to organise a car for me tomorrow.

The dealer could not give any indication of when the coil pack will be replaced and stated they only get a small supply of coil packs daily. He did say that they have 40, yes FORTY, cars in storage at a pound at the airport, all waiting for coil packs, this was on top of literally dozens of other cars in the substantial rear yard of the dealer which was packed to the hilt. This I did see for myself.

So am not holding out much hope.

My faith in Audi is reducing by the day. It's simply not acceptable for customers to put up with this kind of atrocious service. I suspect Audi does not really want this problem publicised as, if the general public knew how many cars and customers were affected by this problem Audi's so called 'prestige' image could take a battering.

Lets hope Watchdog can make some progress.

<Rant mode disengaged>

Wak, read your letter to Audi, very impressed!

ALI

  :-[ :'(


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Wak, I'm sorry about yet another coil pack failing on your car. I'm glad you have taken the trouble to write to Audi and I hope you get a satisfactory response from them.

Just for the record, I brought forward replacing my car mainly due to the lack of confidence I had in driving it after my coil pack failure and the subsequent partial (maybe in my mind) misfires. It really put me off my car. As you know, I have again opted to go for another TT ! This is in the hope that a 2003 spec car may not suffer the same problem. I hope I am not dissapointed. Audi can truely count themselves lucky that they have a lot of TT afficionados who are as tolerent as they are. Having said that, we all have our breaking point... I just hope that I don't reach mine with the new car.

Mayur


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

ALI, sorry to hear this, can I send your comments to W.Dog?

Mayur, you could be lucky with the new car but a coil failure is a bit extreme to change it.! :-/


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> ALI, sorry to hear this, can I send your comments to W.Dog?
> 
> Mayur, you could be lucky with the new car but a coil failure is a bit extreme to change it.! Â :-/


Wak I guess it is, but once the ADT could'nt detect the problem when the misfiring started the second time, I was put off and lost confidence. It was just another big nudge as I was going to change the car in a few months but not so soon.


----------



## Triple (Dec 30, 2002)

Need to get this off my chest as I'm losing the will to live about this issue!

I am now in the 7th, yes 7th week of my TT being off the road from the 2nd coil pack failure that occurred in early December.

Having kept a close eye on all the various threads on the subject, spoken to the dealer who has the car, written and spoken to the manager of Audi Customer Services, it is abundantly clear that there is no clear or consistent position from Audi regarding this issue.

My own sorry experience is:

Estimated delivery of new parts, 1st week January, 2nd week January, 3rd week January, now estimated early February (have not said what year!)

Nature of fix, just failing coil replaced, all coils replaced, just failing coil replaced!

Workaround, next car that fails, we'll take a good coil pack off theirs and give them to you to get you mobile (2 weeks ago, no car).

During the conversation last week with the Customer Services Manager, I was assured that there were simply no spares at all in the U.K. I did of course mention that the car is still production and there are both new and second hand ones in stock. Furthermore, when challenged that Forum members were reporting that Audi Assistance had fitted new coils in the field within recent days, she immediately changed the position to "we'll there are limited supplies coming through but we have given priority to roadside breakdowns as to not add to the problem". She seemed less than impressed with my analogy that had she been waiting for a new hip for 2 years, she'd be pretty pissed off if the first person who turned up at their doctor with the same symptoms was given 'her' operation as to not add to the waiting lists!.

This whole affair has been going on for months (the guy who fixed my 1st failure in early November said it was a known issue) and there is still no definitive date for new supplies (bet there would have been if it was halting production!) and in my own case, I have been getting completely conflicting stories as to what is going on.

Only positive is that the hired Mondeo has had the living crap thrashed out of it, been up the local corporation dump full of rubbish numerous times and has saved my TT 3500 miles

That said, the failure situation is just a disgrace and while I have no current intention of selling the car when I eventually get it back, will I buy another Audi based on this experience?

NEVER!


----------



## baldy (May 13, 2002)

[smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]

Anyone want to buy a September 2001 225 Roadster. Two new coils, and one on order. Date for repair, only 30th March. Or I'll sell you the bus they've given me to drive in the meantime.

Been away from the Forum for a while, but extreme anger has prompted a return.

First coil went last October, second one two weeks later. Now the third has gone! Fan-bloody-tastic.

Now I can't even trade the sodding thing in.

Sorry, rant over.

Do you still need numbers? I've sent them over anyway.

Dave


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Excellent letter Wak.

thanks for heading this up. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Update:- 
The news is not bad, please bear with me on this.

If you understand the nature of who I am dealing with and how there is a need for discretion you'll understand that sometimes its best not to discuss updates openly until some action is taken.


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

another one just gone :'(


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> another one just gone Â :'(


send me updated details!


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

first one went before xmas, off the road for 2 weeks, only replaced the one (poss 2) faulty one.

Today whilst overtaking a moped another one went, audi on their way to the carm dont knw if dealer have parts or roadside assist will turn up.

car has done 18k miles, first one went circa 16.5k :-/


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

OH NO - wife just returned from doctors with a big smile on her face - she's pregnant.

Another COIL FAILURE to add to the list!!!

Actually, I made that up, because frankly this is all getting so bloody ridiculous I just had to laugh or I would cry.

Condolences to recent failures Ali & baldy.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

and foz.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Baldy & Foz1, sorry to hear about your coil pack failures. PurpleTT, liked your coil pack joke! ;D

After a few phone calls and a bit of 'to-ing and fro-ing' and ranting to Audi about being given an inferior hire car and getting nowhere, I am now driving a new Vauxhall Vectra which is an ugly mother, but actually quite good to drive and well equipped. The girl at the rental company actually joked that the Vauxhall is a 'reliable' car ;D and I joked that it will be more reliable than an Audi.   which, lets be totally honest, wouldn't be difficult.

I also ranted to Audi about not having all the original coil packs replaced and the member of staff has stated that he has authorised the dealer to replace all the coil packs with "J" coil packs, which are allegedly the modified ones. Now, whether or not these "J" coil packs are any better than the original ones is open to discussion and in any case I don't, for one minute, trust the dealer to actually do this!!!! I suppose the only way to confirm this is to get a mechanic to check the car on return.

Wak, feel free to pass on my earlier comments to Watchdog.

I think I may also write a strongly worded letter to Audi myself. Maybe we should all be doing this, as right now, I don't see 'a light at the end of the tunnel'.

Audi really do need a kick up the backside.  

ALI


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I suggest that everyone who has had a problem , in or out of warranty , should write to Audi now and ensure they know you are aware its a big issue and unnacceptable...specially those that were charged out of warranty....get a letter in and lets see how they respond. :-/


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

Wak,
You'd best put me down for another failure yesterday @ 22.5k miles.  ADT finally turned up with a spare and i was up and going again. 
The ADT guy said that Audi recognise the problem and are developing a fix, possibly resulting in a recall. Lets hope so. 
Alan


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

My warrantor - Olympic Warranties, have got Audi to agree to paying 70% of the coil pack replacement cost, even though I'm an import. Not sure if we'd established that already but just in case...

oh and still no word of when my car will be mended, it's therefore a bit galling to read stories of roadside repairs but I am happy for you AlanB, no really I am! :'(


----------



## Steve_C (Jan 21, 2003)

After a long absence I'm back on the forum (although down as a newbee..) - felt I had to add my experiences to the growing list:

225 Coupe, October 2000, current mileage is approx 22k. Car has been at Audi (Whites of Wimbledon) for 8 days so far, and the best they offered was to order the coilpack (no donor vehicle parts) and get a rental car for me. Today the one month old Vectra broke down (I only got it on Monday!) and I'm now in an Astra 2.0 SRI Diesel (strangely better than a 2.2 auto Vectra). Have been told to expect it to be another 2 weeks max, but they are 'hoping to do better'. My warranty is Warrantywise (WHA) and pays 50 per hour + VAT labour rate, so I am short by 35 + VAT per hour. Given that I'm also in for a DV and a failed high level brake light (not covered by warranty at all), I'm out of pocket by 100-150 quid so far and don't even have a working car. Audi UK will I think be sympathetic when I show them the bill - after all my warranty is taking some of the sting out of it for them, so at least they can reimburse the rest. We will see. Not the best 2 weeks of Audi ownership I've had, and no guarantee it won't happen again...


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Just double checked the coilpacks on my Nov 2000 build 225TTC - they are definatly the type fitted to the newer cars, but without any markings on the top I have no idea what rev they are.
How do I tell what rev they are, and if there is a batch code on them?? (still intregued why it appears that only cars built from 2001 and on are suffering from this.)


----------



## Steve_C (Jan 21, 2003)

KevinST - our cars were built at almost the same time, and I reckon mine is the oldest on the forum to have had a failure...I doubt you are immune. Unless the reason they are failing has nothing to do with the revision number - Audi UK suggested it might be the way they were fitted (but didn't suggest the factory had changed this process in any way). I don't think there's much logic to it, just good or bad luck. ???


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'll try to get an update tomorrow.

Kev, unfortunately you'll have to pull the plug on coil 1 to see the part number and the letter it ends with.

Depends on how confident you are that they are strong enough to deal with a little disturbance!  ;D


----------



## baldy (May 13, 2002)

???

Just a couple of questions.

How many many of you have been dealing with customer services directly? If so, how are you finding them?

Has anyone had an explanation as to how they have coils for the recovery chaps, but none for the dealerships?

Who is getting to the end of their tether with the whole thing?

Just a thought, but Audi have a lovely shiny high profile showcase opposite the Ritz hotel in London. Wonder what they would think to a load of well pi55ed off owners turning up? As I say, just a thought!

Good luck to those of you still without a car (2 1/2 weeks and counting)

Dave


----------



## Triple (Dec 30, 2002)

Dave,

I have written two 'Mr angry' letters to customer services and spoken to one of the managers once. While sympathetic, they can only gave me the company line in terms of how sorry they were etc.
They at first denied that there were any spares at all in the U.K but when challenged that Roadside Assist had some and dealers did not, they admitted that there were so many cars broken down in dealers car parks that they had decided to divert parts to stop any more cars going off the road. At the time of this conversation, I had been without my car for 6 weeks so I quite rightly complained bitterly. I also phoned my supplying dealer's salesman and explained how upset I was (not ever buying another Audi etc) and I think this combination of persistance has paid off as I got my car back yesterday after seven weeks.

You and all fellow sufferers have my every sympathy, all I can advise is just really keep the pressure on from all quarters.

Good Luck,

Neil

. ive yice to customer services


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

No updates, my contact was unreachable today...hopefully not ice/snow related....I'll have to catch up on Monday. :-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> first one went before xmas, off the road for 2 weeks, only replaced the one (poss 2) faulty one.
> 
> Today whilst overtaking a moped another one went, audi on their way to the carm dont knw if dealer have parts or roadside assist will turn up.
> 
> car has done 18k miles, first one went circa 16.5k :-/


foz, whats the update on this?
:-/

plus old coils FYI :- http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/warranty/4co ... ackold.htm


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2003)

I'm wondering if my TT has a coil pack problem.
Its a Y reg 225 and the battery keeps going flat on me. Audi St Albans have changed the battery and today Its flat again. ???
When I turn off the headlights sometimes the internal cubby light comes back on.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> I'm wondering if my TT has a coil pack problem.
> Its a Y reg 225 and the battery keeps going flat on me. Audi St Albans have changed the battery and today Its flat again. ???
> When I turn off the headlights sometimes the internal cubby light comes back on.


sounds nothing like coil pack issues, this is an ignition/misfire problem.

Yours sounds like an electrical gremlin as its out of warranty I'd look at checking earth points and lead tightness, plenty of them underneath the drivers dash/above the pedals.

Or take it to an independant specialist like AmD.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Coils Failing in South African Audi Club

http://www.network54.com/Hide/Forum/thread?forumid=199319&messageid=1043357646&lp=1043388996

and another American article about coil failures on the SA club site..

http://www.network54.com/Hide/Forum/thr ... 1043639912


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

In response to Baldy, I've dealt directly with customer services when they phoned me up because of a 'Mr Angry' letter I sent them. To be quite honest, I found them completely clueless. The guy couldn't tell me when coils were likely to arrive, and at what rate, what Audi planned to do in terms of whether there would be a recall or not, what the policy was for changing coils etc. I was a complete waste of a phone call. I still can't believe how badly coordinated the whole exercise is in terms of information to customers...


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2003)

my car broke down in November!!!!

still off road with no ETA for repair

only good point is they rented me a 180 bhp TT without me even asking!!!!!!!!!!!

also the 180bhp does not seem much slower than my
225bhp ??? any thoughts

kevin


----------



## baldy (May 13, 2002)

:-/

At last progress, of sorts anyway.

Called Vindis Cambridge, they told me that I could bring back the A6, as they had a TT for me. Then got a call from Customer Services, telling me that the coil packs (I told them that after 3 had failed, there was no way I was accepting them leaving 1 potentially faulty part in the car!). That just leaves them to fix the fuel gauge problem!!

Quality German engineering, my ar5e

This now leaves me with what to do. Very uncomfortable with my car, whilst this is the biggest problem I have suffered, it isn't the only one. I expect more from a Â£32,000 car. Problem is that Audi are only going to be sympathetic if I stay in an Audi. If I trade the TT for a non-Audi, then any goodwill will go, and I'll be penalised for changing my car early, as I have done over average mileage.

Looks like I'll have to get the wifey an A6 avant, and trade hers against a replacement for the TT.

It annoys me that Audi will retain some business from me, albeit in the short term

Oh well, hopefully it will be all over soon. I am still tempted by the Audi Forum on Picadilly to wake them up.....

Dave


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

Just over a week without now, but most of that's been spent in lurvely snow in the alps.

I was going to be quite mad at Executive Audi. I called them from holiday 4 times asking them to call me back and say if my car was ready. I needed to know how I'd be getting about today.

Not a peep!!!

However, today, even though I'm out of warranty, they've given me a hire car (a Fiesta ;-( ) So hopefully they'll be up for paying 100% for the repair.

So where are the coil packs according to them?
Service guy said "none in country. no timescales"
Guy who drove me to the hirecar shop said "I over heard them saying some had arrived and that they were starting to fit them".

hmmm.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

NaTT - I'd be very interested to hear if they pay for your coil pack whilst out of warranty. They didn't pay for mine when it was 6 months out of warranty. On the other hand, I didn't have to wait as long as you as they replaced it straight away...


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

For everyone's info, in Saturday's Telegraph (Motoring - Honest John's letters) a reader had written in complaining about coil pack failure on his TT.

They printed a reply from Audi which basically squarely blamed the supplier (of the parts) and suggested that they (Audi UK) had "become aware of the issue" through their technicians. 
IMHO they look like they had passed the release through their lawyers, never a good sign.... Â :.

Crucally, they didn't mention a recall, or bizarely even offer any apologies to affected owners (a bit odd as its surely on page 1 of the elementary Customer Services handbook Â )

I'll have a check tonight and if there is anything I've missed I'll let you all know.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I thought the reply from Audi was fairly lacking in the basic rules of customer service. I was also surprised that "Honest John" didn't say anything about it. He's usually pretty opinionated about most things.

If Audi are blaming the supplier, you'd think that they would be seeking reimbursement from them wouldn't you? In which case, surely we shouldn't have to pay for replacements?

Sorry to go on about having paid for it myself. I just dread the day when the others go, leaving me with a Â£350 bill in addition to the Â£120 I've already spent. Not to mention the fact that it could happen when I'm in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I know this issue has been long standing but be patient...the research takes time and gaining facts are all too important for accuracy.

As mentioned, newspaper articles must be legally defensable and likewise any other kind of publicity.

Please keep sending me details in the form I need, they are all being forwarded and over the next few weeks there may more favourable news.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Your Name 
Forum ID 
Email Address 
Make/exact model of car i.e. 180/225/S3 whatever 
Model year. 
When your coil pack failed - date(s, if more than one), mileage 
How long your car was off the road 
Is it fixed or still off the road. 
Any comments you'd like to pass on...(I will edit them if they are not "professional") 
In the interests of fairness, if you had good service from Audi Assist please mention it in your comments.


----------



## peterpaz (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi Wak

2 coils down
just e-mailed you the details

a personal thankyou for your efforts!

Pete


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Hi Wak,

I will email you tonight. 3 Packs have gone in less than one year and under 6500 miles... !!!

Service has been fairly good though.


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

> Your Name
> Forum ID
> Email Address [email protected]
> Make/exact model of car 225 coupe
> ...


Updat wak its still off the road, aint heard anything from the dealer, got a brand new A3 sport which is actually ok although needs a turbo ;D


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Given we all swear by TTs, reading Foz01's post just now made me think, who has had the worst car(s) to drive in whilst their beloved was awaiting a coil pack. 
I thought I started off badly with a Seat Leon 1.6, got better with a borrowed A6 TDI Avant, but have hit rock bottom now in a metallic lilac  :-/ Citroen C3. Even the old biddy on Wrong Car Right Car last night rejected one of these. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

OK, if you saw it then its added a little ammunition to the fire.

Watchdog.....Ford Focus......
The Vehicle inspectorate has recalled the Focus Â twice for:-
1. Intermittant loss of power.
2. Engine can cut out. Â :-/

Well at least one is familiar!

Mailing WD tomorrow along with 2 newbies, 2 failures in 2 days and only in our little corner of the world...this is not on!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Good news incase you missed it:-

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1044375467

Recall from Reuters: -
on here now:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/coilrecall.pdf

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/2727361.stm


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

If I'm out of warranty (15 month old car) and Exec Audi want me to pay 30% of a coil pack replacement, surely armed with these news reports I can get 'um to pay the whole wack? ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Well VAG should honour recalls in or out of warranty.

Just bear in mind that 2ish years of production volumes will all need replacing and manufacturing that many could take months (or a lot longer) to process and distribute.

There may be a mad rush but expect responses to take time to deal with.

If fairness, the off-road cars, then breakdowns and then running cars......would be the priority to address this. :-/


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Just had another one go...2nd in two weeks and my 4th overall.

Car cut onto one cylinder as i popped out for a sandwich at lunchtime (1.00 o'clock) , ADT man just left now (3.00 o'clock) having fitted a replacement to cylinder #3.

Although I really can't grumble with the service, as I've always been sorted straight away, I still can't wait for the re-call & some reliability.

Cheers for now 
ChasTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

ChasTT,
my sentiments entirely. The ADT service has been excellent (although the last coil pack fix was 4 hours later than he said  )
Reliability is the name of the game and when spending such an amount on a car then you expect it be be pretty reliable for a good number of years. At least they have responded to the problem and hopefully we'll all be whizzing about in sorted TTx's soon.
;D
Alan


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Well, at least they've now officially agreed it's a problem, I suppose!
When they talk about running rough does that mean all the time? Mine isn't very smooth at all on a cold start - she bunny hops as if not getting enough fuel, if I'm pootling about in the rush hour traffic, but no engine management light comes on and it's fine when warmed up??
[smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## peterpaz (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi All

there's quite a few peeps on here reporting they got new coils fitted at the roadside.... well fair play to you guys, but spare a thought for us others in trouble, my car got toed-off with a knacked coil on the 28th December and I only had it on the road a day when the second one went.... I still havn't got it back! I spoke to Centurian Audi this morning and explained that I really would like to go to a wedding do at the weekend in my TT... they said I've got no chance, they are recieving approximately 1 coil a day, and none at all came this morning!! To rub salt into the wounds I'm number 16 in the pecking order!!

Has anyone else had dealings with Audi at York?... there's a proper ignorant git on the service department!! (no names mentioned of course 

good luck Wak with the Crusade :-/
regards
Pete


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Got mine back yesterday after exactly one month without it. I was expecting lots of dents and scratches from being at the dealership all that time amongst the heathens, but the only thing I've found so far was that the clutch pedal was stuck down (old favourite from standing about in the cold) and they've managed to lose one of the quarter-turn fasteners which hold the engine cover down, useless animals can't even get that right in a month...


----------



## davidh (May 8, 2002)

My coil pack failed on 10th Jan. Roadside stated that there was a mandate in place that all coil pack failures have to be returned to a main dealer. It took 3 weeks for them to replace the pack and I am still without the car due to a host of other problems (Water leaks, seat repair etc).
This car is a heap of crap!!!!


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

> When they talk about running rough does that mean all the time? Mine isn't very smooth at all on a cold start - she bunny hops as if not getting enough fuel, if I'm pootling about in the rush hour traffic, but no engine management light comes on and it's fine when warmed up??


Doesn't sound like a coil pack at all Wendi.
When one goes the car cuts out altogether permanently on one cylinder and it doesn't matter if the engines hot or cold.

It's difficult to explain if you've never had it happen, anyone who's ever ridden a two-stroke bike will know exactly what's it's like. Fouled spark plugs (giving the same symptoms as a coil) are as common as muck...

when a coil pack goes on a TT the car is left running on only 3 cylinders, and you'll probably hear it first. Instead of an even purr coming from the engine you get an uneven noise. 3 purrs & a gap, followed by 3 purrs and a gap.

You have to use more throttle & more revs to pull away, and when ticking over the engine will sound like it's just about to stall.

Hope this helps


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Don't worry. You'll know when a coil has gone!

These symptoms sound more like mine used to be when it was new. Changing to a Forge DV007p seemed to cure it, although I never worked out why as the OEM unit was perfectly serviceable...


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Spoke to dealer this morning, who said not to expect my car back this month :-[


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

;D
Thanks to a certain Audi Parts Guru (cheers Paul) I am typing on a keyboard which is currently sharing desk space with a Coil Pack. Tomorrow I'll be driving to Gatwick Audi in the hired lilac Citroen C3, handing over said item, and driving back in a Purple TT. 
Apologies for sounding smug but I've suffered with the best of 'em and can now rejoin the threads that discuss TTs that move as opposed to those gathering snow / twigs, bird crap etc. 
Sunday will be cleaning day, unless my dealer does it for me. Nah, I'll do it even if they do - can't wait to carress those curves... 
Andy Â [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Hope everything goes ok tomorrow for you


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Interesting...
This morning was the first time in daylight where I've had a proper chance to check out the car since getting it back on Wednesday. When it went in for its fifth coilpack it had 'J' revision parts fitted to cylinders 3&4, and 'H' types fitted to 1&2, no.2 being faulty. This morning, I notice I have a complete set of 'J's, so they've actually changed two units. I find this strange as the mechanic I spoke to said he didn't even realise there were two different revisions of parts, and the recall notice thing posted elsewhere was complete news to them. Good job Audi keep them up to speed on the latest directives...


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Back on the road today ;D thanks again to the Guru.

Until the next time :-/

Andy


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

36 cars at my deelers waiting packs


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Having a loan car is a real pain for me as I live on a road where you need a parking permit. The alternative is getting visitor permits, but they cost a fair bit, and I doubt Audi would refund the cost... 

Sorry, probably more of a flame than a coil pack related post... :-[


----------



## jtr63 (Jan 31, 2003)

I've just spoken to my Audi dealer and they say they still have not heard anything official about a recall. Does anyone know what the oficial Audi / VAG stance is on this at the moment ?


----------



## Steve_C (Jan 21, 2003)

Latest from Audi UK - As of 3:30pm today I was told that in spite of what has been announced in Reuters and other news wires and the VW USA letter to their customers, Audi UK was 'still investigating with suppliers and VAG' and 'had not announced a recall'. They also now do not have any parts with the breakdown people and will recover vehicles to their service centres. I spent 10 minutes on hold before getting through, so I imagine there are still a load of you guys out there calling up!

Latest from Whites Audi, Wimbledon - My car has been there since 22/01. They gave me a date of 14/02 or there abouts for the back-ordered coilpack. They are only intending to replace the one that's failed. They now tell me they have only 2 coming in on 23/02, and can't confirm my car will be one of the 2 lucky ones. They aren't expecting another order until 30/03, but can't confirm whether they'll get another order before then, or how many pieces they'll get. Meanwhile I'm still in an Astra diesel (which is OK, but I'm at the mercy of the traffic wardens without my residents permit...)

I will be writing to Kevin Rose - does anyone have his postal address?

Of course I'll be wanting to know why I can't have all 4 replaced, and why I should pay to insure a TT when I'm driving an Astra!!

If you didn't laugh you'd cry.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Commiserations Steve, it just goes on, and on, and on. Never mind paying to insure a TT when driving and Astra, what about paying a loan for a TT for months without use of it. That's what hurt me most :-[

I'll cross my fingers for ya
Andy


----------



## Steve_C (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks - is yours on the road now? If so, any indication of any further trouble? Do you think if one goes it increases the chance that others will - or is it luck? ???


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Steve_C,

I think it's just bad luck mate, my first went in December 01, Second March 02, third January 03, and forth last week. So apart from the most recent ones, they've had quite a gap between each failure.

Hope you get your car back soon.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Steve_C,

The address for Kevin Rose is: Yeomans Drive
Blakelands
Milton Keynes
MK14 5AN

I'm now into week three without my car and am a little pissed off to say the least. Driving about in a Vectra instead of a TT is not my idea of fun!!!! I was dissapointed to hear about Audi UK not having a recall. It's just a ridiculous situation to put customers in. Audi UK really do need their arse kicked for this one!!!!!

Regards

ALI


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Steve
I only got back on road this Saturday  (1st and only coil pack went on New Years Day). It seems to be completely random reading the posts :-[ 
Just think of the savings in fuel you're making :-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Watchdog should air something tonight!
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1044921440


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

do "new" TTs have fixed coil packs then?

have audi identified the problem?

apologies if i've repeadted smth but i havent managed to plough through all the coil pack threads! :-[


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Hi DP, real bummer about just getting your car back and the CP breaking.

New TT's should be fited with the revised part.
The J type appears to be it for the moment.

Theres no confirmation of IT being the revision, but the tech who fixed my car claimed he had not replaced J's only H's in failed cars.


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

Hello all, I got mine back on Friday so it was only off the road for a fortnight. I think this was due in part by calling them every day (even from France for a week).

A collegue of mine has had 5 (FIVE) go. Oh yes, Exec Audi must have put an old model one back on to get him going. He's livid and says he's on the verge of getting some compensation from Audi UK.


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Yeah insurance, repayments etc for nowt :'(

Now heres a thought, I bet the manufacture of the cars aint being held up waititng for coil packs!
Mines been off since 29/1


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Not wishing to fight Audis Corner but: -

Audi's supplier will be geared up for Just-in-time parts plus parts for spares.

2 years worth of parts now have to come from somewhere and the manufacturing plants are working flat out plus I hear some new production lines have been built to cope.

Its still a shit load of packs to produce and 
they are going to have to prioritise to : -
production line cars first
then 
distribution to off-road cars and dealers wordwide
then 
get to a level of breakdown turnaround
then 
get to a stock situation to cope with full replacement on failed cars
Then
"if" a real recall transpires, full replacement on every car.

So if your car is running you are low on the pecking order!

just my opinion! :-/


----------



## Steve_C (Jan 21, 2003)

To be fair to Whites Audi (you won't hear me say that very often) they called back today to say they'd checked out the delivery schedule, and in fact they have a delivery on Mon 17th with my name on it... better news at last. But I won't be holding my breath.

Of course it doesn't address the issue that the rest could go at any time (v. dangerous) and once my car leaves the service centre I won't be very far up the list if they finally do recall... Still four weeks off the road is below average by all accounts!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

WDog expect a reaction from both public and VAG so if you didnt register with me, write to them if you have a coil pack issue or know someone and look out for next weeks progam to see if there is an update or a visit from vag!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Some good news.....my letter to Audi was well recieved and although they didnt give any details on the recall issue they indicated awareness and in the meantime offered a token gesture to help me.

Basically even if there isnt a recall, they sent me a voucher for enough money to buy at 3-4 coil packs.

so my advice to you is complain and explain the issues to them and you may get something to help you out.
:-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

The video

rtsp://www.wak-tt.com/watchdog/WDcoilpack.rm

In case you missed it!


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

> Basically even if there isnt a recall, they sent me a voucher for enough money to buy at 3-4 coil packs.


 ???

What like a Â£200 Audi Voucher :-/ redeemable atall participating Audi Centres :-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

yup, but as they rekon 100 euros to replace coil packs I rekon I could get 4 of them at trade price.......once they have some stock in of course!


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

My letters in the post


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hi folks, just a quick update to say I have got my car back today. Apparently all the old coil packs have now been replaced!!! Just need to wait and see!

The member of staff at the dealer did mention that there was going to be a recall. BTW, the two and a half weeks of car hire, whilst my car was off the road, cost Audi Â£846!!!!!

My next problem is the fuel guage, which I am now definately sure is faulty   After over 100 miles after a fill up, the guage is still reading full. This is definately not normal. Luckily, I always reset the tripmeter after each fill up and have a good idea of how many miles the car will do on a tankful. Another trip to the dealer at some point in the future then.  

Regards

ALI


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

My dealer advised me today my coil pack had arrived. ;D But as I'd bought mine privately last week, and had it fitted Saturday, the one that's just arrived is technically not needed. :-/ BUT, I am going to collect it anyway and keep it in the glove box. 8)

Andy


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Chaps,

I Dont need any more owners to register with me...Watchdog are done with this phase..i.e. they have raised awareness of the issue and its now down to VAG to make good on their word of fixing cars and restoring faith.

If you still have a complaint then please send it to Watchdog.

What they are really after now is how you are dealt with over the next few months. VAG have declined the offers to attend the show but WD will look into it again if customers are unfairly treated.

Audi are working flat out to get good coil packs out to the dealers and a quote stated they "Hope" to be able to reach a good supply level by the middle of March.

Everyone who feels they have been severely inconvenienced, who has already payed out, who is out of warranty and had to pay etc should write to Audi Customer services and put down every detail and thought you have on the issue in a concise and sincere manor.

This is my letter to them: -
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/warranty/5co ... udiCS2.pdf

I think anyone writing in now can use the press announcement and Watchdog publicity as references and make requests for what you feel is fair.

Press announcements are here to help you: -
http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/coilrecall.htm

e.g. if your out of warranty and had to pay for coil pack replacement then in light of the issues I'd ask for compensation of costs and how to arrange for all packs to be replaced.

If you feel you have been inconvenienced by more, then state it but keep it calm its all too easy to get emotional writing a letter.

Unfortunately I dont believe you will get much more than just coil pack replacements and I wouldnt just wait for Audi to contact you, you need to contact CS for any compensation and your dealer for replacements.

I know some of you have not had a good experience with Audi CS, but they have been great with me and I do rate them for the efforts to keep everyone mobile and they seem to have tried hard to minimise the inconvenience to customers.

Things are moving in the right direction so lets hope everyone gets sorted and can get back to reliable motoring. :-/


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Had a call from Martins in Basingstoke this morning with some good news.

history
My first coil pack failure was dealt with by Audi Roadside Assist free of charge, even though my car was an import and 18 months old (registered May 2001)

My second coil pack failure was collected by ARA and taken to Martins as no coil packs were available. After one week with a free mondeo my car was fixed but was charged for the coil pack and fitting (50 + 14.50 fitting + vat) Spoke to Audi customer service and they wouldn't budge on the cost.

Now for the good news..... Once I supply them with a copy of my V5 and the front cover of my service book (they have lost the ones I supplied in May 2001) they will re-emburse me the costs


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

so the NEW coil packs audi are fitting are not faulty, and are NOT SUPPOSED TO FAIL right? [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> so the NEW coil packs audi are fitting are not faulty, and are NOT SUPPOSED TO FAIL right? [smiley=smash.gif]


I cant give you any confirmation as Audi UK or my dealer wont either.

But no one has reported a "J" failure as far as I know! :-/


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

hmmm i'd only hope that VAG are not so short sited as to replace faulty coils with coils that are going to require replacing in the short term anyway! that would just be plain stupid!

any thoughts whether or not this will hurt resale values of TTs?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> hmmm i'd only hope that VAG are not so short sited as to replace faulty coils with coils that are going to require replacing in the short term anyway! that would just be plain stupid!
> 
> any thoughts whether or not this will hurt resale values of TTs?


If you had to choose between using a coil that may fail again in the future (hence giving them time tp get stocks of J's up) or waiting for J's to come through, what would you do? There simply isn't eough J's and they are simply trying to do what's best with what they've currently got :-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> hmmm i'd only hope that VAG are not so short sited as to replace faulty coils with coils that are going to require replacing in the short term anyway! that would just be plain stupid!
> 
> any thoughts whether or not this will hurt resale values of TTs?


also the J packs are a redesign although externally minor differences, all the current packs arriving are J and very few recent (2003 spec) owners have reported a failure none as far as I am aware.

I know recent owners may be little comfort but failures were reported as low as 2000 miles, 3000, 4000, 7000 etc in the few that registered with me.

I'm watching TTotal like a hawk!  as he's a high mileage driver with a 2003 spec car! 
;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Is it unfair to run a sweepstake on when Johns first coil pack will go?

I'll go for sometime during the March 1st activities!  :-/ ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Is it unfair to run a sweepstake on when Johns first coil pack will go?
> 
> I'll go for sometime during the March 1st activities! Â  Â :-/ ;D


How evil can you get, no wonder you bought Red! Â [smiley=devil.gif]

Its not nice to even think something like this and you should apologise! Â 

I'd narrow it down to , failing whist driving on to the ferry to the IOW(M)! Â  ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I didn't know he was going to the IOM. I was however aware of the IOW trip :


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Kevin --or any moderator.

Scotty has completely hijacked my thread all to himself...  ;D (only kidding Scottster!)

Could you please de-stick this thread and Stick this one up: -

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 73;start=0

regards
Wak


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Done.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Spoilsport! 

TTotal (or whatever he's calling himself at the moment ) might read this thread now!

Running for cover......


----------

